# Pflanzen wachsen einfach nicht



## stefan77 (13. März 2022)

Hallo,

Wir haben seit 2015 einen ca. 115 qm Schwimmteich. 45qm Schwimmbereich der Rest ist der Pflanzenbereich.
Es gibt nur einen Skimmer der 2x30min am Tag läuft. 
Binse wächst super nur die Unterwasserpflanzen wollen einfach nicht dicht werden.
Die meisten Unterwasserpflanzen wachsen langsam zur Wasseroberfläche aber sie vermehren sich leider nicht.

Im Sommer ist der Teich dann meist recht Trüb und richt auch nicht besonders. Fadenalgen haben wir so gut wie keine.

Wasserwärte (mg/l):
GH 18,9
KH 14,8
PH 7,8
Kalium 1,1
Nitrat 4,37
Nitrit <0,01
Sulfat 78
Natrium 4,4
Magnesiurm 26
Kalzim 92
Chlorid 3,5

Ich gebe wöchtenlich Urea/Stickstoff in der Vegetationsperiode aber ohne merklichen Erfolg. Phosphat scheint niedrig zu sein laut Aquariumwassertest.
Ich vermute es fehlt an anderen Nährstoffen wäre aber sehr dankbar für ein paar Expertenmeinungen  

Anbei ein paar Fotos um einen Eindruck der Sommersituation zu bekommen.

lg
Steafn


----------



## Knipser (14. März 2022)

stefan77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Wir haben seit 2015 einen ca. 115 qm Schwimmteich. 45qm Schwimmbereich der Rest ist der Pflanzenbereich.
> Es gibt nur einen Skimmer der 2x30min am Tag läuft.
> ...


Steafn, Deine Wasserwerte sind doch in Ordnung bis auf KH + NO2 aber nicht bedenklich. Traumwerte
wären KH 8-12° dh: GH 10-14° dh: PH 7,5-8,5. Nitrit sollte eigentlich nicht nachweisbar sein - bist aber nah dran. Schön wäre zu Wissen aus welcher Gegend Du kommst - bedenke auch, wir kommen gerade
aus dem Winter da haperts noch mit dem Wuchs der Pflanzen. Wenn Wasser nicht gut riecht, sind anaerobe Bakterien im Spiel, die Faulgase erzeugen - öfter mal Wasser wechseln. Willi


----------



## stefan77 (14. März 2022)

@Knipser danke für deine Antwort.

Das jetzt noch nichts wächst ist mir klar.  ich beziehe mich ja auf die letzen Jahre und im speziellen den letzen Sommer.
Das Wachstum is sehr kümmerlich und vor allem vermehren sich die Unterwasserpflanzen nicht.
Ich komme aus Österreich, südliches Niederösterreich nahe Wiener Neustadt.

Ich habe auch mal gelesen das der hohe Sulfat-Wert auch das Wachstum hemmen könnte. 
Kalium ist sehr niedrig soweit ich das verstanden habe.

Wegen der Faulgase bin ich ganz bei dir, aber wenn die Unterwasserpflanzen besser wachsen würden hätte ich weniger Sediment und somit weniger Geruch. Wasserwechsel sollte meiner Meinung nach bei einem funktionierendem Teich nicht notwendig sein. Außerdem muss ich eh oft nachfüllen weil es selten regnet :-(


lg
Stefan


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2022)

Hi Stefan,

blüht das oben auf den Bildern zu erkennende __ Laichkraut denn?. Ohne Samen (oder halt abgerissene/abgebrochene Triebstücke,) die dann irgendwo wieder neue "Wuzeln" schlagen vermehren sich auch viele Unterwasserpflanzen nicht wirklich großartig da viele am/im Bodengrund verwurzelte eher horstig wachsen. Die meißten Arten mögen auch eher leicht saures bis neutrales nährstoffreiches Wasser
Das mit  "fehlenden" nährstoffreichen Wasser ist auch bei mir das Problem das Unterwasserpflanzen schon seit vielen Jahren net so richtig wachsen wollen wärend sich die Sumpf-/Flachwasserpflanzen ja aus sich bildenen Ablagerungen am Boden die Nährstoffe holen bevor daraus was ins freie Wasser abgegeben wird

MfG Frank


----------



## stefan77 (14. März 2022)

Hallo Frank,

Ja das __ Laichkraut blüht schon aber ob die Samen sich aussähen kann ich nicht sagen. 
Ich hoffte eigentlich auf "Ausläufer"-Vermehrung. 

Habe ausser Laichkraut auch anderes versucht: 
- Raues __ Hornblatt(ceratophyllum demersum), verschwand nach einer Saison
- Quirlige __ Tausendblatt (Myriophyllum verticillatum), das haben wir immer noch. Da bilden sich viel A/lagerungen an den feinen Blättern, wächst nur wenig und horstbildent.
- __ Wasserpest (letzes Jahr gesetzt aber nicht mehr gesehen)

Hast du einen Lösung bei dir gefunden bzw düngst du?

lg
Stefan


----------



## Rhz69 (15. März 2022)

Hallo Stefan,
Ich denke auch, das die Pflanzen wachsen sollten.
Ein paar Ansatzpunkte hätte ich noch:
1. Ist im Sommer dein pH noch höher? Dann hättest du zu wenig CO2 im Teich. Siehst du Kalkablagerungen auf den UW Pflanzen? "Biogene Entkalkung"
2. Es gibt Mikronährstoffe Mangan, Bor, Eisen... Die gibt es für Aquarien als mix. Musst du nur viel tiefer dosieren. 
3. Es kann auch zu wenig Phosphat sein, das ist aber ein riskanter Weg.
Ich würde das auch in der Reihenfolge abarbeiten.

Noch meine lieblingspflanzenseite mit verschieden Schadbildern. 





						Pflanzenernährung - Garten und Aquarium richtig düngen
					

Land- und Wasserpflanzen benötigen die gleichen Nährstoffe zum Wachsen. Nur bei einer ausgewogenen Düngung bleiben die Pflanzen gesund.



					www.heimbiotop.de
				




Schau doch mal die links in meiner Signatur an. 

Harnstoff brauchst du erst mal nicht zugeben, solange der Nitratwert so deutlich positiv ist.


Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Biko (15. März 2022)

Hallo Stefan,
Nitrat 4,37mg/l? Sicher? Oder ist da das Komma verrutscht? Wenn es stimmt, sind deine UW Pflanzen auf Diät 

Ad hoc fällt mir zu deiner Beschreibung, vor allem aber zu deinen Bildern das Thema Schwebealgen ein.
Dein Teich wirkt sehr trüb, obwohl da keine Fische drinnen sind, die das Sediment aufwirbeln könnten.  Filter gibt’s - wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe - auch keinen, also kann auch keine Strömung dafür verantwortlich sein.
Schwebealgen trüben das Wasser, zehren Närstoffe und lassen wenig Licht in das Wasser eindringen.
Auch die Tatsache, dass du keine Fadenalgen hast, spricht für Schwebealgen, da diese in Konkurrenz stehen.
In einem normalen Teich würde ich jetzt einen UV-Reaktor empfehlen, allerdings mit der Gefahr, dass du dann Schwebealgen gegen Fadenalgen tauschst…
Möglicherweise können Teichmuscheln das auf natürliche Art erledigen.
Beste Grüße!
Hans-Christian


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2022)

Hi Stefan,

bei mir werde ich die tage mal ein paar handvoll Blaudünger im Teich versenken damit der Nitratwert wieder meßbar wird. Die 5mg/l bei Dir sind ja auch sehr niedrig (im Aquarium werden 10-20mg/l als "Pflanzenfutter" als gut betrachtet) Bei mir im Teich habe ich aber weiches, saures Wasser - das Gro der Teichpflanzen bevorzugt eher weich - mittelhart und leicht sauer - leicht alkalisches Wasser - was für die Nährstoffversorgung von Wasserpflanzen deutlich günstiger als ein "Flüssigbeton" ist.  So ein hartes Wasser mögen auch nur wenige Unterwasserpflanzen (z.B. Tannenwedel, __ Vallisnerien, Myriophyllum spicatum - Myriophyllum verticillatum ist für mein "Amazonaswasser" sehr gut geeignet, vermutlich der Grund das das bei Dir kaum wächst -, Potamogeton lucens)

MfG Frank


----------



## Biko (16. März 2022)

Frank, in meinen Aquascaping Tanks dünge ich mit Nitrat sogar auf 25 mg/l, damit die submersen Pflanzen gut gedeihen. Zusätzlich Phosphat auf 0,7 mg/l, Eisen auf 0,1 mg/l und Kalium auf 10mg/l.
Das Calcium-Magnesium-Kalium-Verhältnis versuche ich bei  2:1:0,5 zu halten.
Im Tank explodieren die Pflanzen so förmlich und ich muss sehr häufig schneiden.
Algen gibt es in den Tanks trotz 14 Stunden starker Beleuchtung absolut keine.

Ob man das 1 zu 1 auf Teiche umlegen kann, bezweifle ich allerdings… 
In kleinen Tanks kann man schnell die Werte beeinflussen und beliebig einstellen. Je größer, desto träger, aber auch stabiler. 

Wie man in einem anderen Thread lesen kann, habe ich bis vor wenigen Tagen in einer 2500l IH selbst sehr zu kämpfen gehabt.


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2022)

Mein Gott haben einige Wassersorgen, zum Glück haben wir im Ruhrgebiet sehr gute Trinkwasser- Werte und brauchen nur zu Füttern + nicht panschen. Wenn der Regen bei mir mal zu viel wird, brauche ich nur auf die KH+GH Werte achten - mein/unser Glück. Willi


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2022)

Hallo!
Waltrop bezieht sein Leitungswasser aus Haltern am See.
Hier die Analyse. 
      
 Willi


----------



## Biko (16. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Waltrop bezieht sein Leitungswasser aus Haltern am See.
> Hier die Analyse.
> Anhang anzeigen 256865 Anhang anzeigen 256864 Anhang anzeigen 256867
> Willi


Hallo Willi, ja das ist wunderbares Wasser. So bekommen wir es auch aus der Leitung aber für den Aquascaping Tank funktioniert das nun mal nicht. Aber keine Sorge, diese Tanks sind zwischen 10 und 30 l klein und stehen im Wohnzimmer.


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2022)

Biko schrieb:


> Hallo Willi, ja das ist wunderbares Wasser. So bekommen wir es auch aus der Leitung aber für den Aquascaping Tank funktioniert das nun mal nicht. Aber keine Sorge, diese Tanks sind zwischen 10 und 30 l klein und stehen im Wohnzimmer.


Hallo Hans-Christian, das ist mein Tank "800L" und steht im Hobbyraum. Wasserwerte sind ähnlich wie im Teich gehalten nur das Dieser bei 23,5°, PH Wert 7,84 betrieben wird die KH liegt bei 8° dh und muss mit CO2 begast werden. Willi


----------



## stefan77 (16. März 2022)

@Rhz69 
>>1. Ist im Sommer dein pH noch höher? 
Habe ich nicht gemessen. Werde ich für diesen Sommer vormerken.


>>Siehst du Kalkablagerungen auf den UW Pflanzen? "Biogene Entkalkung"
Ja, die Blätter des Laichkrauts sind richtig verkrustet damit.
Auf dem Tausendblat bildet sich nur eine Schleimüberzug. Das kann ich dann wie eine Wurst rausholen. 

@Knoblauchkröte 
Danke für die Pflanzentips, werde ich mal versuchen.
Tannenwedel, __ Hornkraut und Myriophyllum spicatum - (Ähriges __ Tausendblatt) sind schon auf meiner Einkaufsliste.


@Biko 
>>Nitrat 4,37mg/l? Sicher? Oder ist da das Komma verrutscht? 
Das sind die werte unseres Füllwassers laut Wasseranalyse.

>Schwebelagen... Teichmuscheln das auf natürliche Art erledigen.
Sediment wird immer wieder aufgewühlt da es ein Schwimmteich ist und hier Kinder toben  
Wie sollen Teichmuscheln da helfen? Wäre es nicht besser die Pflanzen zum wachsen zu bringen und somit die Nährstoffe den Schwebelagen zu entziehen?


Derzeitiger Plan für die Saison:

- Sediment absaugen (wie immer im Frühjahr und Herbst)
- Startdüngung? (muss ich mir noch all die empfohlenen Seiten/Threads durchlesen, auch das Excel von @Rhz69 link)
- 80kg Zeolith in Filtersäcken im Teich verteilen (hat mir einer aus der Umgebung empfohlen weil es bei ihm gut gewirkt hat)
- Tannenwedel, Hornkraut und Myriophyllum spicatum setzen
- regelmäßig Wasserwerte ermitteln und wenn erforderlich düngen.


----------



## Knipser (16. März 2022)

Hallo!
Bring Deine Wasserwerte in Ordnung. GH möglichst 8-14° dH; KH 5-12° dH; auf keinen Fall sollte der KH Wert unter 5°dH liegen, sonst könnte der PH Wert instabil werden. Sorge dafür dass Du das Wasser plätschern lässt, sei es durch Sprudelsteine oder Wasserfall - auch im Winter. Pflanzen brauchen Kohlenstoff "CO2" der ist nun mal in unserer Luft enthalten. Wenn kein CO2 im Teichwasser vorhanden ist, fällt der Kalk im Wasser aus und der PH Wert steigt ins Unermessliche. Wenn Du Fische drin hast, brauchst Du auch nicht düngen das besorgen die Nitrobakter wenn Du fütterst. Wenn hier probiert + da versucht wird, geht das bestimmt in die Hose. Du bist das beste Beispiel.  Wiilli


----------



## Biko (16. März 2022)

stefan77 schrieb:


> @Biko
> >>Nitrat 4,37mg/l? Sicher? Oder ist da das Komma verrutscht?
> Das sind die werte unseres Füllwassers laut Wasseranalyse.
> 
> ...


Hallo Stefan,
da haben wir wohl 2 mal aneinander vorbei geredet 

Ich dachte, die Werte sind aus deinem Teich. Du schreibst aber die Werte des Füllwassers aus der Leitung. Einen Nitrat Test, der auf zwei Nachkommastellen genau misst, kenne ich im Privatbereich nicht. Deshalb meine Annahme, das Komma sei verrutscht. Dennoch wären die Wasserwerte IN deinem Teich interessanter, als jene des Füllwassers.
Die Teichmuscheln helfen beim von mir vermuteten Problem der Schwebealgen, da sie sich davon ernähren. Auf das aufgewirbelte Sediment haben sie keinen Einfluss.

In meinem Teich plantschen auch 4 Kinder, deshalb habe ich nur groben Rollschotter (3-5cm) als Bodengrund, da bleibt alles Klar und so manche robuste Pflanze wächst dennoch.

Viel Erfolg bei deinem Plan!
Beste Grüße auch aus NÖ!

Hans-Christian


----------



## Rhz69 (16. März 2022)

Hallo,

__ Muscheln würden sicher helfen, aber vorher dies lesen. Hätte den Muscheln, die ich besorgt habe das leben gerettet.









						Muscheln - vor Kauf informieren
					

Hi,  nachdem zur Zeit wohl wieder Muscheln der große Renner sind, möchte ich hier nochmals zwei links setzen: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/14 https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16636  https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/16636   Vielleicht macht sich dann der Eine...




					www.hobby-gartenteich.de
				




Auch ich dachte, das wären die Teichwerte. 
Biogene Entkalkung deutet wie schon erwähnt auf CO2 Mangel hin. Wenn du Harnstoff zugibst verstärkst du das Problem noch. Belüften bringt da nichts. Ich nehme Zucker, in meinem Excel ist das sogar noch unterschätzt. Aber wenn du mit Düngen anfängst, dann auch die Werte messen, es sei den du kannst das an den Pflanzen ablesen.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger


----------



## Turbo (17. März 2022)

Salü
Das mit dem riechenden Wasser würde ich mit belüften des Teichs angehen.




__





						Sanierung Hallwilersee - Kanton Aargau
					

Die Sanierung des ehemals stark überdüngten Hallwilersees besteht aus vielen Einzelmassnahmen.




					www.ag.ch
				



Finde das ein super Beispiel, wie die Natur durch einem kleinen technischen Schups eine gewaltige Wirkung mit Wasserumwälzung erreicht.
 
Den Schups kannst du eventuell auch mit einer Pumpe erzielen.
Wenn es dich interessiert, findest im Web bergeweise Doku und Untersuchungen über die Sanierungsarbeiten.
Schlussendlich wird dein Teich einen Mix aus verschiedenen Massnahmen benötigen.


----------



## stefan77 (18. März 2022)

Das Wasser werde ich leider nicht viel verändern können da ich immer wieder nachfüllen muss.
Es regnet die letzten beide Jahre leider sehr wenig.
Mit diesen Streifentests kann ich glaube ich auch die Werte würfeln.
Ich werde mir jetzt einen Testkoffer zulegen und einmal die aktuellen Werte des Teichwassers ermitteln.
Dann wird wohl nach der Frühlingsreinigung die Anpassung der KH sein.
Der einfachste Ansatz den ich hier im Forum gelesen habe ist wohl Zitronensäure.
Gibt es da einen Richtwert zB. x Gramm Zitronensäure pro Liter senkt PH/KH um y ?

Das mit den __ Muscheln habe ich schon mal gelesen aber die "Reinigungswirkung" scheint wohl auch sehr umstritten zu sein.
Im Regenerationsbereich habe ich eine Kiesschicht über dem Substrat. Die Muscheln benötigen aber Sand um sich eingraben zu können.
Denke es würde nur klappen wenn ich extra "Sandstellen" an einigen Stellen im Pflanzenbereich schaffen würde. Idealerweise mit einem Korb damit die Muscheln nicht wandern und versehentlich von einem Badegast verletzt wird.
Aber das "einsperren" ist auch nicht artgerecht.... tendiere also eher dagegen.


----------



## Biko (18. März 2022)

stefan77 schrieb:


> ann wird wohl nach der Frühlingsreinigung die Anpassung der KH sein.
> Der einfachste Ansatz den ich hier im Forum gelesen habe ist wohl Zitronensäure.


Das ist aber nicht mit 1x im Frühjahr getan. Da musst du ständig nachdosieren, nachmessen, etc... Deine Wasserwerte fahren dann Achterbahn. Die dadurch entstehenden pH Schwankungen sind für Pflanzen und Tier sicherlich nicht förderlich.
Ich würde da eher auf längerfristige Lösungen setzen (z.B. Filtermaterialien anwenden, die Einfluss auf GH, KH und pH haben), wobei du deine Werte ja gar nicht kennst, denn du ziehst ja nur die Analyse die Leitungswassers heran. Im Teich bei dir kann es ganz anders aussehen.

Zur Messung des Teichwassers würde ich dir den Testkoffer von JBL oder Sera empfehlen, die sind für den Teich ausreichend. Alternativ könntest du natürlich auch das zig-Fache für Labortests ausgeben, wird aber mm. nicht notwendig sein.


----------



## stefan77 (18. März 2022)

@Biko 
Danke, ja ich habe vor die Werte regelmäßig zu messen. Aber irgendwie muss ich ja einmal die KH Werte runter bekommen.
Ich habe keinerlei Filter im Teich und würde das gerne so belassen.
Meine Hoffnung ist, dass die niedrigeren KH Werte dann reichen um das Pflanzenwachstum anzukurbeln.
Das wiederum sollte auch einen positiven Einfluss auf das Wasser haben. 

Ich muss ca. 2-3 mal im Jahr nachfüllen weil es zu wenig regnet. Das sind jedes mal ca. 10-15000 Liter Leitungswasser.
Vermutlich wird es dann sinnvoll sein gleichzeitig wieder Zitronensäure anzuwenden. Die Messungen sollten hier sicher helfen Erfahrung zu sammeln.


----------



## Rhz69 (18. März 2022)

Hallo Stefan,
Ich würde an dem KH nichts machen, vor allem wenn du mit deinem harten Wasser weiter nachfüllen willst. 
Auf jeden Fall erst mal messen, der KH kann durch die biogene Entkalkung schon ganz woanders liegen. Machst du grosse Wasserwechsel, oder füllst du nur nach? 

Helfen würde in deinem Fall Regenwasser zum Nachfüllen nehmen, kommt ein bisschen auf dein Dach an. Nicht grade Dachpappe oder neues Kupferdach, ausserdem solltest du das steuern können. Sonst hast du nach einem verregneten Monat weiches Wasser und nach einem heissen wieder hartes.
Zitonensäure senkt eigentlich nicht dauerhaft KH. 
Die Säure macht aus Hxdrogencarbonat CO2 und wird dann aber selbst wieder zu CO2 abgebaut, dass dann als Hydrogencarbonat gelöst bleibt. 
Ich bin zurzeit bestimmt der schlimmste Wasserpanscher hier im Forum, aber das würde ich nicht machen. 
Falls du bei mir in der Nähe wohnst komme ich auch gerne vorbei zum messen.

Gruss 
Rüdiger


----------



## stefan77 (19. März 2022)

Ich habe mir jetzt den JBL Aquatest Koffer gekauft und das aktuelle Teichwasser gemessen.
Also nach dem Winter, aber vor der Reinigung.

Temperatur 8 Grad C
KH 15
PH irgendwo zw. 7-8 (PH 3-10 Test ist leider sehr ungenau)
NO3 <0,5 (Nein, das ist kein Messfehler oder Tippfehler)
FE <0,02
PO4 <0,02  (PO4 Sensitive Test hatte ich schon)

Vielleicht sollte ich auf Kunststoffpflanzen umsteigen 

@Rhz69 
>>Falls du bei mir in der Nähe wohnst komme ich auch gerne vorbei zum messen.
Danke für das Angebot aber ich wohne im südl. Niederösterreich 

>>Ich würde an dem KH nichts machen, 
Ich habe leider nur Brunnenwasser (genauso hart) und das Dach ist zu weit weg. Außerdem regnet es einfach zu wenig im Sommer.
Also einfach Pflanzen rein die mit hartem Wasser einigermaßen klarkommen und evtl. mit Harnstoff düngen?


----------



## Rhz69 (19. März 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

Das ist leider ein Stück bis zu dir. Ich wohne an der Schweizer Grenze bei Basel.
Meinen Thread mit Excel hast du ja gefunden. Die Basis kommt vom Aquascapeing. N (NO3), P und K (Kalium müssen im richtigen Verhältnis vorliegen. Der Unterschied ist, das man im Aquarium über Lampen und CO2 Anlage immer genug Licht und CO2 hat. Im Teich ist das immer unterschiedlich und ändert sich übers Jahr.
Ich messe auch nie Nitrat, da ich sehr viel Kalium habe und gebe ab jetzt wieder Harnstoff in den Teich. Kannst du in meinem Schwimmteichthread nachlesen.
Wenn du allerdings zu viel Harnstoff reingibst, wird zu viel CO2 verbraucht und damit steigt dein pH Wert. Du kannst, wenn deine Wassertemperatur über 10°C ist, mit Harnstoff anfangen. Eine Woche mit 5 g (ein halbes JBL Schraubglas) in einer Giesskanne voll Wasser. Das eine Woche jeden Tag um die Bakterien auf den Stickstoffabbau vorzubereiten. (Kann man mit Nitit test (NO2) prüfen. Der Nitrit peak sollte durch sein.
Dann kannst Du mehr Harnstoff zugeben. Ich würde mit 0,5 g pro m3 anfangen. 50 g auf die 100 m3 Teich. Das würde etwa 1 mg/L Nitrat zugeben. Das kannst du wiederholen, bis Nitrat nachweisbar ist.  Damit hast eine Menge pro Zeit die dein Teich in etwa braucht. Die hohen Werte (auch 4 mg/L ) verursachen je nach Teich auch wieder Algen.
Ich war letztes Jahr so bei 8 bis 16 g auf meine 22 m3 in der Woche.
Jetzt hast du genug Stickstoff für die Pflanzen. Dann läuft man aber in das Problem rein, dass du zu wenig CO2 hast. PH 7 bis 8 ist die Grenze, über 8 heisst dann definitiv zu wenig.  8.5 sieht man ja wieder besser mit deinem Test.
Da kommt es jetzt drauf an wieviel Schlamm in deinem Teich zwischen den Pflanzen ist. Der zersetzt sich zu CO2. Wenn das zu wenig ist passiert das mit dem hohen pH. Ich nehme dann Zucker, der einfache Haushaltszucker. Dann aber gleich 50 bis 100 g auf meinen Teich, bei dir also 250 bis 500 g.
Alles immer in reichlich Wasser gelöst und um die Pflanzen reingegossen.
PO4 ist schwer nachzuweisen. Eigentlich nur kurz nachdem du chemisches Phosphat zugegeben hast. Solange dein Harnstoff verschwindet, ohne Nitrat zu bilden, hast du genug Phosphat im Teich.
Wenn dann deine Wasserpflanzen nicht wachsen weiterschauen mit den Mikronährstoffen und Kalium.
Wenn du eher geizig mit Wasserwechseln bist, sinkt auch der KH und GH langsam.
Das kann aber dazu führen, das dein Wasser leicht gelb wird.
Hygiene wird auch angeführt, bei deiner Teichgrösse kein Problem.

Wieviel Wasser kommt den bei dir über die Zeit so in den Teich als Wasserwechsel und zum Nachfüllen?
Wenn du den Weg gehen willst, nimm die Zeit bis 10 °C Wassertemperatur und liess dich hier durch die Fachbeiträge.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2022)

Hallo!
Hört denn an einigen/wenigen Teichen die Wasserpanscherei nie auf? Dabei haben wir doch so gutes Ausgangswasser "Leitungswasser" für den Wasserwechsel. Haarsträubend was Manche unseren   Gewässern da so antuen - das nennt man Wasservergewaltigung. Ich habe sogar schon gelesen, dass ins Wasser gepieselt wird um den Pflanzen Nahrung zu geben "Kopf schüttel" - dabei ist der Naturschutzbund bemüht unsere Gewässer Fäkalien frei zu halten. Wieder Andere streuen Kochsalz, Blaukorn oder Sonst was in ihre Teiche "grauenhaft". Nicht wir sind der Meister, die Natur ist es, gebt sie für unseren Teich eine Schangse. So kompliziert wie manche so denken, ist der Hobbyteich gar nicht - wichtig ist Wasserwechsel und auf GH; KH; PH; O2; NO2; NO3; PO4; Werte achten, gegebenfalls angleichen. Wenn die Biologie im Teich in Ordnung ist, wachsen auch die Pflanzen durch Fütterung der Tiere - wozu dann noch Gepansche, ja gut, wenn Fe fehlt, ist es möglich nachzuhelfen aber bitte nicht mit Blaukorn. Willi


----------



## Turbo (20. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Hört denn an einigen/wenigen Teichen die Wasserpanscherei nie auf?


Tja..  Vieles lässt sich mit etwas Chemie da und dort zurechtbiegen. 
Ist immer das selbe.
Pflanzen brauchen Stickstoff, Phosphor und Kalium in der Jahreszeit und pflanzengerechten Dosierung. 
Das ist auf dem Festland wie auch im Wasser das selbe.
Wenn die Grundbedingungen wie durch den vermodernden Grund stinkende Wasser nicht stimmen, kommt der Teich nicht zu seiner ausgeglichenen Biologie. 
Klar lässt sich das mit dem zurechtbiegen der einzelnen Komponenten hinkriegen. 
Ist aber selten der nachhaltige Weg. 
Anstelle dem Übel auf den Grund zu gehen wird häufig an der Kosmetik gefeilt.
Aber jedem das seine. 
Davon leben viele Fachleute und  Fachbetriebe. 
Gehörte jahrelang auch dazu.
Die Leute wollen nicht umfassend beraten werden. 
Ein klassisches Beispiel sind die Algenprodukte im Teich.
Eine Goldgrube für den Verkäufer.


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2022)

Turbo schrieb:


> Tja..  Vieles lässt sich mit etwas Chemie da und dort zurechtbiegen.
> Ist immer das selbe.
> Pflanzen brauchen Stickstoff, Phosphor und Kalium in der Jahreszeit und pflanzengerechten Dosierung.
> Das ist auf dem Festland wie auch im Wasser das selbe.
> ...


Genau, so ist es, vieles an Mineralien + Spurenelementen wird aus der Fütterung produziert, fehlt es an
Eisen "Fe" bei starkem Pflanzenwuchs, kann man nachhelfen - oft bei mir der Fall. Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2022)

Hallo Willi,

Es geht hier um einen Schwimmteich ohne Fische. Da wird nichts gefüttert.
Im Fischfutter ist alles mögliche an Mineralien drin, das reicht dann locker für die Pflanzen. Unser Leitungswasser ist so optimiert, das es für Menschen gut ist, nicht für Pflanzen. Du treibst einen Heidenaufwand mit deinen Filtern, Sachen aus deinem Fischteich herauszubekommen, die in diesem Teich fehlen.
Noch ein Punkt.
Was ist den der Unterschied zwischen "Auf GH, pH, NO2, NO3, O2, PO4 achten" und herumpanschen? Spätestens, wenn du korrigierst, panscht du an deinem Teich herum.

Man muss das nicht machen, wie ich das vorschlage, aber den Kommentar finde ich einfach unlogisch.

Einen schönen Sonntag 

Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> 
> Es geht hier um einen Schwimmteich ohne Fische. Da wird nichts gefüttert.
> Im Fischfutter ist alles mögliche an Mineralien drin, das reicht dann locker für die Pflanzen. Unser Leitungswasser ist so optimiert, das es für Menschen gut ist, nicht für Pflanzen. Du treibst einen Heidenaufwand mit deinen Filtern, Sachen aus deinem Fischteich herauszubekommen, die in diesem Teich fehlen.
> ...


Rüdiger, wenn es um Deinen Schwimmteich geht, warum schmeißt Du dann noch Zucker, Kalium, Hahnstoffe rein - Chlor reicht doch. Wenn Du einen Versuchteich betreibst, wie ihn Labore betreiben, habe ich volles Verständnis! Willi


----------



## Rhz69 (20. März 2022)

Hallo Willi, 
Es leben __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Schnecken, __ Libellen und sehr viele Pflanzen in meinem Teich. Mit Harnstoff und Zucker halte ich die Pflanzen am Leben und damit auch den Rest (und GH, pH, NO3, PO4 im gewünschten Bereich).

Mit Chlor würde ich alles Leben töten.

Viele Grüsse
Rüdiger


----------



## Knipser (20. März 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Willi,
> Es leben __ Molche, __ Kröten, __ Schnecken, __ Libellen und sehr viele Pflanzen in meinem Teich. Mit Harnstoff und Zucker halte ich die Pflanzen am Leben und damit auch den Rest (und GH, pH, NO3, PO4 im gewünschten Bereich).
> 
> Mit Chlor würde ich alles Leben töten.
> ...


Rüdiger, hauptsache Du hast alles im Griff, mehr will man ja nicht. Gutes Gelingen. Willi


----------



## Turbo (20. März 2022)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Man muss das nicht machen, wie ich das vorschlage, aber den Kommentar finde ich einfach unlogisch.


Finde die Tipps von Rüdiger super!!!

Meiner Meinung hat er wirklich Ahnung von Wasserchemie und kennt die Zusammenhänge.
Nehme an, er macht beruflich etwas in diesem Bereich.
Bei ihm klappt das bestimmt perfekt.
Was andere Mangels Zusammenhänge erkennen nicht umsetzen können.
Lohnt wirklich, sich vertieft in das Thema Wasserchemie und Zusammenhänge einzulesen
Wenn an einer Stellschraube gedreht wird, ändert sich etwas anderes.
Da liegt die Herausforderung.


----------



## PeBo (20. März 2022)

Knipser schrieb:


> Rüdiger, hauptsache Du hast alles im Griff


Also wenn es einer im Griff hat, dann Rüdiger. 

Er weiß sicherlich mehr über Wasserchemie, als wir alle zusammen. Ich habe schon viel von ihm lernen dürfen und bin sehr froh darüber, dass er hier mit viel Geduld uns Laien Zusammenhänge erklärt!

Gruß Peter


----------



## Rhz69 (22. März 2022)

Hallo Stefan,

Vielleicht zurück zum Thema. So wie das aussieht, hat dein Teich diesen viereckigen Schwimmbereich und dann die flacheren Uferzonen, die mit einer kleinen Mauer vom Schwimmbereich abgetrennt sind. Lagert sich in dem Schwimmbereich am Boden Sediment ab? 
Eigentlich ist das so gedacht, das die Schwimmer das Sediment aufwirbeln und es im Pflanzenbereich landet, wo es dann liegen bleibt. Dort wird es zersetzt und ernährt die Pflanzen. Eventuell könntest du das durch die Position deiner Skimmer unterstützen oder stören. Das Sediment zwischen den Pflanzen darfst du auch nicht komplett herausholen, es sorgt für den CO2 Nachschub im Teich. Mein Zuckerkram sollte eigentlich nur eine Starthilfe sein, dein Teich ist ja schon älter.

Viele Grüsse

Rüdiger
PS. Danke, Peter, das freut mich zu hören.. Und Willi, beim Blaukorn sind wir uns einig, schlechtes NPK Verhältnis, aber Frank weiss da was er tut, er sieht seinen Pflanzen sicher an, was fehlt.


----------



## stefan77 (22. März 2022)

Hallo Rüdiger,

Ja dort lagert sich Sediment ab. Der Skimmer läuft nur ein paar Minuten pro Tag und beeinflusst das nicht.
Leider steigen diese Sediment Ablagerungen dann immer auf und treiben im Schwimmbereich.

Im Frühling und im Herbst sauge ich alles raus. Sowohl im Schwimmbereich als auch im Pflanzenbereich. Zumindest das oberflächlich abgelagerte Sediment. Im Kies und zwischen den bin __ Binsen bleibt eh immer noch ein Rest. Im Herbst schneide ich alle Pflanzen bodeneben ab.

Lg Stefan


----------



## Joschik (26. März 2022)

Also hab es jetzt nur überflogen alles.
Hatte auch zu hartes Wasser im Aquarium und schlechtes Pflanzenwachstum und  nicht nur deshalb mal über einen Wasserenthärter nachgedacht. Jetzt habe ich einen, allerdings nur einen der den Kalk irgendwie aufbricht oder so und nicht wirklich entkalkt. Meine schon eine Besserung zu beobachten, wobei ich auch noch andere Dinge verändert habe.
Wäre eine Enthärtungsanlage keine Option? Kostet natürlich ein bisschen was und muss man sich auch genau überlegen, ob sie überhaupt den gewünschten Effekt bringt.


----------



## Turbo (26. März 2022)

Joschik schrieb:


> Wäre eine Enthärtungsanlage keine Option?


Könnte bei den einen Pflanzen sicher etwas bringen.
Ist nur nicht billig.
Da eine Lösung für grössere Wassermengen aus dem Haustechnik Bereich.




__





						PUROTAP leader | ELYSATOR Engineering AG
					






					elysator.com
				



Damit kann ein Teil des Nachfüllwasser demineralisiert werden, damit der Teich sich zb. auf 12Grad fh einpegelt.

Finde es aber eigentlich den falschen Weg. Für hartes Wasser Pflanzen einsetzen, die das vertragen.
Ein funktionierender Gartenteich ist ein Puzzle aus Einzelmassnahmen, die ein stimmiges ganzes ergeben.


----------

